# Blue Screen



## fatima1973 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello I am using Windows 8.1 on my laptop and recently I keep getting the following error:


_*Kernel Data Inpage Error*_

I have tried chkdsk and it seems to work for 3-4 days and then crashes at least once a day. Is it possible to check the exact reason for the crash?


Thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Please follow our Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 & Vista


----------

